# Second Time to ND this Season



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Had a great time in Oct. We where able to get some Pheasants, Ducks and one unlucky Goose fell to my little twenty gauge with Hevi Shot. We are planning on coming back out in a couple of weeks and see if we can do better on the Pheasants, now that most of the corn is down. We saw several birds the first time around but they would hi-tail it to the standing corn. :******: We figured there where a lot more we couldn't see already hiding out in the corn.

We met a local hunter and he invited us to hunt with him and we offered a saltwater fishing trip/deer hunt or what ever he would like to hunt/fish for a trade here in NC, he said that sounded great!

Thanks for all the good info Guy's
:beer:


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Hey is this Boykinlover from over at the Fuge???? Where are you going to be hunting????


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

We will be hunting in the Verona area. I have relatives that live in Leonard, but there are very few if any pheasants in that area.

I have my first little Boykin but I have raised and trained Choc Labs for over 20 years. My last lab is now 13 years old and retired. I still let him dry land retrieve doves and geese here though. He is slow but sure and the main thing he loves it.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

That is a good spot!!!! Oh, wait a minute, this is the internet right. WHAT!!! YOU ARE HUNTING THERE???!!!!! THERE ARE NO BIRDS THERE AT ALL!!!! I WOULD NOT DRIVE A HOUR TO HUNT THERE!!!!(Which is conveniant because I am 45 minutes from there). Good luck. Tom


----------

